# Codeine cough syrup and breastfeeding?



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi,

I've had a nasty cough for 10 days now. I started antibiotics 7 days ago, and though I'm slowly getting better, my throat is just so irritated and I can't stop coughing.

When I went to my GP, he was going to give me codeine cough syrup til I told I'm I'm BFing my 13 month old; he looked it up in his PDR and said it "passes into breastmilk," which isn't really very complete info, but ruled it out for that reason. He told me to take OTC delsyn which helps a tiny bit but not enough for me to really get any sleep.

Anyone have good info on this? I did find this page on Dr.Sears.com:
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/T028800.asp

that says it's ok, but he doesn't really go into any detail. My dad is a doc and he'd probably be willing to get me a scrip as long as I'm sure it's safe.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but this is what I think. After my daughter was born, I took vicodin for pain (I had some tears and horrible hemoroids), and my sister who had a c-section was given morphine for a few days, then vicodin. Morphine, vicodin, and codiene are all opiates. So I honestly think that it would be ok to take codiene cough syrup while nursing.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Dr Hale (2008 p 235-6) lists codeine as L3 - i.e. "moderately safe."
Pediatric concerns: "several rare cases of neonatal apnea have been reported, but at higher doses. Codeine analgesics are so commonly used postpartum, that side effect are extremely rare and seldom reported. Observe for sedation, apnea in premature or weakened infants."

Let me know if you'd like more details.


----------



## EmilyG (Dec 2, 2009)

My fear when the Dr tried to prescribe it for me was that it'd make me sleep too soundly to safley sleep with my baby, do you have someone else who can listen for baby after you take it?


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm quite positive it would be fine. I had exactly what you have while pg with my first. M ob prescribed it for me and my now 3yr old is happy, healthy and wonderful! If it's okay to take when carrying sensitive fetuses, I'm sure it's okay to take while bf.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks all. I did end up getting a scrip for it and tried it last night. I didn't find it any more helpful than OTC stuff, so it's not worth the additional worry. I kept waking up and checking on DD (asleep next to me), worried that she'd be affected by the codeine.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry it didn't help







. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------

